# Marathon FL Bird Needs A Home



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yet another PP banded bird has shown up on 911 Pigeon Alert. This is a 1999 bird and is probably a King. It is currently at the Marathon Wild Bird Center and is reported as skinny but otherwise in good health. If anyone is close enough to adopt this bird, please let me know, and I'll give you the contact information.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This one has been adopted by a volunteer at the Wild Bird Center. Many thanks to Reti for doing all the phone calls and work on this one!

Terry


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

It is a King from the Palmetto Pigeon Plant, thats their bands, but you cant trace them. Sorry Terry. I would get him but in Fla. Rena


----------

